
AsiaBSDCon 2020 Cancelled - actionowl
https://2020.asiabsdcon.org/
======
1-6
Just when BSD should have gained more momentum. #systemdsux
#jailsWereAroundBeforeContainers #ZFS

~~~
1-6
The program for this convention was very slim pickings anyway... Netflix is
the only big company presenting (of course). I'm saddened how cloud providers
have given no love to BSD.

~~~
kkaranth
What advantages does BSD have over Linux?

~~~
1-6
For me, I like understanding what's going on under the hood. OS's like FreeBSD
are very straightforward. When I use even a carrier-grade Linux distro, I'm
more detached to the internals and entrusting my setup more to some other
party. You lose compatibility for more stability.

------
akasian
Kinda suprised NABShow in Vegas hasn't been cancelled yet...I feel like any
day now.

~~~
fluxsauce
I have direct connections who will be incredibly negatively impacted by the
financial repercussions of all the lost business opportunities if NAB weren't
to happen. Broadcast Media is contracting at best, and this won't help.

I'm not saying it won't be the right call, but it will have rippling effects
beyond mere inconvenience.

~~~
jacquesm
As opposed to the rippling effects beyond mere inconvenience if they let it go
through.

------
ebg13
So when something like this happens, what do people do about potentially $1000
in unrefundable airfare?

~~~
arn
depending on your airline, they may offer credit or let you change your flight
without any fees.

[https://www.delta.com/us/en/advisories/other-
alerts/coronavi...](https://www.delta.com/us/en/advisories/other-
alerts/coronavirus-situation)

------
elpakal
Yikes. Curious what’s gonna happen for WWDC.

